# When will i be able to geti nsured on a GT-R



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

I am only 17 at this time,but i want to own an R34 GT-R as soon as possible. When do you guys think i will finally be able to get insured on one? Hopefully if i get the degree i am going for then money should not be too much of a problem, but i need to know how long i will be waiting. And also,if this is allowed to be asked, how/where do people like Ronnie get insured for the big power cars?Is there companies that will deal with that or do you just have to pay extra for the privilege


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I am 20 and got insured on a lexus soarer at your age, so I would imagine you can get insured on a GTR it will just cost you, 
I found adrain flux to be quite good.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Skyline's are group 20 insurance. This means you have to be at least 20 to get one insured.
Once I get my R34 25GT-Turbo, I'm going to have to wait 1.5 years untill I can insure it 

-Elliot


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I'd say wait till your about 21-22 with 4+ years NCB... Then quotes should be a little more sensible!


----------

